# Two Bowls that sold this week



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry don't know why the first two pictures are upside down. These two got new homes this week, one in Georgia and the other South Carolina


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats, been admiring your work , very nice I might add. I do turning also and would like to sell stuff for some extra cash but so far I haven't had a whole lot of luck at selling much. I'd would at least like to recoup some of the money I have invested in the lathe , the tools and accessories that go with turning.

Do you mind sharing how much you got for the bowls and where did you sell them. I haven't tried internet selling ,yet. Mostly of my stuff has been in the local shops or at craft fairs. People like what they see but don't seem to want to pay for my items.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you buy burls?


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 17, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Do you buy burls?


Not usually, I am also in the logging and lumber industry but thanks for asking.


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 17, 2015)

Ax-man said:


> Congrats, been admiring your work , very nice I might add. I do turning also and would like to sell stuff for some extra cash but so far I haven't had a whole lot of luck at selling much. I'd would at least like to recoup some of the money I have invested in the lathe , the tools and accessories that go with turning.
> 
> Do you mind sharing how much you got for the bowls and where did you sell them. I haven't tried internet selling ,yet. Mostly of my stuff has been in the local shops or at craft fairs. People like what they see but don't seem to want to pay for my items.


It takes a while to get a customer base and I still am not where I would like to be, but bowls like those should be around $100 to $125 depending on your customer base


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 17, 2015)

That price is right on considering the time it takes. I have made similar type bowls and $40 seems to be too much. For that price it is hardly worth the time and effort. If I could get $100 to $ 125 I would get more serious about making bowls, that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 17, 2015)

Ax-man said:


> That price is right on considering the time it takes. I have made similar type bowls and $40 seems to be too much. For that price it is hardly worth the time and effort. If I could get $100 to $ 125 I would get more serious about making bowls, that makes it worthwhile.


Don't under sell yourself, the sales will come over time and different classes of clientele.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 17, 2015)

Eastman's Woodturning said:


> Not usually, I am also in the logging and lumber industry but thanks for asking.



Same here. I come across lots of them, everyone says they are worth some money but am the few times I saved a bunch I couldn't even give them away.


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 17, 2015)

Shipping would probably be crazy from Alaska. Alwase wanted to go there.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 18, 2015)

Eastman's Woodturning said:


> View attachment 412267
> View attachment 412268
> View attachment 412269
> View attachment 412270
> ...


 
What kind of wood is that? Do you have a website? 

This may be a dumb question. Are these bowls to be used or just decorative/collector pieces? I can't imagine eating a bowl of cereal or spaghetti out of them.


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 18, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> What kind of wood is that? Do you have a website?
> 
> This may be a dumb question. Are these bowls to be used or just decorative/collector pieces? I can't imagine eating a bowl of cereal or spaghetti out of them.


I do not have a website but you can find us on facebook at EastmansWoodturning or etsy at EastmansWoodturning. These bowls are Hard Maple. They are used for both decorative and food use depending on the finish requested or that is used. The ones finished with food safe finish just need to be washed out and dried. Do not let soak or put in dish washer and reapply simple mineral oil as they wear and you would a butchers block. Thankyou for the inquiry.


----------

